# Jerzy Acoustic Guitar?



## ShadowRiffer (Apr 19, 2006)

i have this guitar i bought from a guitar shop in my town. the only big name good guitars there are ibanez. and i was wondering if anybody has heard of the guitar brand jerzy?


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Jerzy Drozd out of Spain makes absolutely gorgeous basses. I doubt it is the same person though.


----------

